# Hello, I'm new!



## Bella1211 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just joined as I would like to speak with people who experience what I am as nobody I know seems to have a clue and doesn't understand how hard it is.

So, I went back and forth to the doctors a couple of years back and they took 2 lots of blood tests to check for any other health issues/allergies/intolerance's and found nothing so the doctor told me I have IBS.

My symptoms vary, sometimes I bloat (So bad I can actually pass for being pregnant) & get terrible gas, sometimes I have to run to the toilet as my tummy is churning & other times I feel like there are little bubbles bursting in my tummy along with the bloating & abdominal pain.

I try watch my diet as I am quite a healthy person and exercise regularly. There are some foods I know i just can't eat, for e.g.- Take away meals, Lasagne (and most other pastas), white bread, orange juice, fizzy juice, belvita biscuits, etc. A lot of the time I have no clue what aggravates me and this is where i get frustrated. It's so easy to eat something that has a certain sauce or spice or whatever and it sets me off and i end up suffering for days!

I drink Peppermint & Green tea and also take Peppermint capsules & Acidophilus tablets from time to time if my symptoms get bad. Can anyone recommend anything that would help me?

I would really appreciate some advice from people that are dealing with similar things. IBS is such a horrible thing to have and to try and live with, I just wish the people around me would be more understanding.

Many thanks,

Bella1211


----------

